# Husky 265rx clearing saw



## kirko (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey Gents,,
Am a Stihl man through and through but the 65cc displacement of the 265rx is hard to ignore.
Wonder if anyone can tell me if the shaft on this model is longer than the 252rx as I purchased a 252 and it kina felt like it was made for children,,could hardly get the gear head to the ground LOL.
The specs I found didn't mention shaft length.They did however mention arbor size of 20mm meaning a 320mmm stihl shredder blade should fit .
Thanks in advance Kirk


----------

